# St Mary's vagrancy cells, Melton Mowbray, Aug15



## The Wombat (Aug 30, 2015)

*Had to visit this, as it’s on the proverbial doorstep, and I can’t believe I didn’t know about this one. I’d missed out on the group’s previous day’s exploits, but at least I got something in, even if I was a bit unprepared. Enjoyed this atmospheric place. Don’t be fooled by the photos – it was quite dark in there. All taken with no torch, but around 30 second exposures.

Explore with Auntieknickers, The Stig & KM Punk

Saw the mortuary, but unfortunately didn’t get any photos… the police turned up, so we made a retreat.*

_St. Mary’s was originally a work house and later turned into a hospital, this place, unlike most others, retained some of it's original features from it's Workhouse origins. The whole Vagrant's block had been retained. Why they did this was unclear, but a small section of this small block was converted into a small Mortuary that would service both St Mary's and Melton Mowbray cottage hospitals._






























































_Fair Roseanna
Your vagrancy's a familiar tale
Fraught with danger
The lives you led were judged profane_
paradise lost covered


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 30, 2015)

Nicely photographed. Interesting stuff. Pretty dreary place though.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 30, 2015)

Excellent work in what sounds like very difficult light situations in there!


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks Hughie 
Quietly pleased with the way the photos turned out


----------



## krela (Aug 31, 2015)

An interesting rarity, thank you.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 31, 2015)

Great shots Wombat! I might have to pay this one a visit


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks Krela and Rubex


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 31, 2015)

That's lovely wombat..love the long corridor shot with the light at the end mate..thank you for sharing that


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 31, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> That's lovely wombat..love the long corridor shot with the light at the end mate..thank you for sharing that



Cheers Mikey 
Another one for the list when we meet up


----------



## smiler (Aug 31, 2015)

The Wombat said:


> Thanks Hughie
> Quietly pleased with the way the photos turned out



You've a right to be pleased, they're very moody and atmospheric, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 1, 2015)

Love the look of this place and your shots are very good indeed.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 1, 2015)

smiler said:


> You've a right to be pleased, they're very moody and atmospheric, I liked it, Thanks





DirtyJigsaw said:


> Love the look of this place and your shots are very good indeed.



Kind words, thanks guys


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 1, 2015)

You should be chuffed with these shots they are brilliant!


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 1, 2015)

A fascinating place and well photographed.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 1, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> You should be chuffed with these shots they are brilliant!


Thanks Flyboys 



Sludden said:


> A fascinating place and well photographed.



Cheers Sludden


----------



## rockfordstone (Sep 2, 2015)

liked that, interesting to see little bits of history retained in buildings that are modernised


----------



## byker59 (Sep 9, 2015)

Was it as sinister in real life? thank you


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 9, 2015)

thanks guys 
yes it was quite an atmospheric place
Very enjoyable place to look around


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Sep 20, 2015)

Great post Womabt.
I popped in here the other week, Its a really atmospheric and eerie little place.
I had researched the workhouse and found this bit of information ; 
A vagrants' block was located at the south of the workhouse. It contained work cells for stone-breaking at the southern side. The cells walls contained outlet grids (now bricked up) through which were placed the small pieces of broken stone.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 21, 2015)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Great post Womabt.
> I popped in here the other week, Its a really atmospheric and eerie little place.
> I had researched the workhouse and found this bit of information ;
> A vagrants' block was located at the south of the workhouse. It contained work cells for stone-breaking at the southern side. The cells walls contained outlet grids (now bricked up) through which were placed the small pieces of broken stone.



Thank you M'dear
great to see you back


----------



## mockney reject (Nov 5, 2015)

Nice report on this place dude

I hear the main hospital in doable now...


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 6, 2015)

thanks mate


----------

